# Layering bands



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Looking at the success of 'Butterfly' shooting, I was wondering if we could replicate the same power with shorter bands. The first thing that came to mind was layering ... and I mean serious layering, maybe five or more strips, heavily tapered perhaps; but I only have thick, silver and gold bands, so anyone with the thinner colours, would you have a look?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes and no.

Yes: True for heavy projectiles. Heavy bands are less affected by projectile weight than long light bands, so a heavy projectile could be shot faster.
No: False for light projectiles. Short bands have a slower unladen speed. They can never reach the speed that they could if they were longer.


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

So what I can gather from various different post is that banding your slingshot is always a trade off (true with many aspects of design!). The ideal (for lack of a better word) band set depends on the end goal / use of your slingshot, combined with I suppose personal preference. There will never be a perfect, universal band set then but, at least there is lots of fun to be hand experimenting for yourself!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Botus said:


> So what I can gather from various different post is that banding your slingshot is always a trade off (true with many aspects of design!). The ideal (for lack of a better word) band set depends on the end goal / use of your slingshot, combined with I suppose personal preference. There will never be a perfect, universal band set then but, at least there is lots of fun to be hand experimenting for yourself!


Yes, as there are many opposing attributes, all bandset design is a matter of compromise. However, where you cut that compromise makes a lot of difference and you can come closer to a universal ideal than you'd have thought possible. And surely there is much fun to be had just discovering how much of what does what, let alone the joy of shooting your ideal bandset at the end of the day.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thank-you gentlemen, that's a fine answer. And Botus, for the record, I was specifically looking for a bench-mark of power, from shorter bands; thank-you for your thoughts though, I completely agree.


----------

